# Flying with Bettas!?



## Sbanana7 (Mar 29, 2010)

2 of my boys are about to make a trip from NYC to CA....how would we go about this?!

My mom lives in CA but is here in NYC visiting me- she leaves on Thursday. I need to know the best way for her to get them safely to Sacramento. The total travel time (cab time and flying tie) is going to be 10-12 hours.

Any suggestions on the safest way for them to the CA safely?

Many thanks!


----------



## Sbanana7 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bump!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I suggest packing and shipping them to your moms house, I highly doubt they'd allow you to carry the bettas on the plane.

You'll have to search about on the forum and on google for how to ship...I had a few sites, but I can't seem to find them at the moment >_<; I'll let you know if I do though.


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

the liquids rules won't allow them in the cabin, and its a very bad idea to put them in the unpressurized cargo. I agree ship them. 
I think we should have a letter writing campain for allowing fish into the cabin, after all the liquids have to be harmless if there is a living creature in them


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Posting again, I sent letters to both TSA and CATSA (Canadian TSA) hopefully they will change their policy in regards to fish. after all fish can only survive in water so they should be allowed because they are proof enough that the liquid is ok


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Well you know how nitpicky airplanes can be (for very good reason). Doesn't matter if the water is safe for the fish, there may be ... something in the water that we can ... make something out of. Like, just because it's safe for a fish doesn't mean we still can't do something with it. Always be doubtful and pessimistic when it comes to danger in flying airplanes and whatnot (safety first!). I honestly would understand if they don't allow fish on cabins hundreds of years from now. 

But, another +1 on shipping to your mom's house. Hopefully they'll be okay! Research extensively on shipping ...


----------



## Sbanana7 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sorry, I should have specified--
I'm well aware that they can't go in the cabin with her. I was wondering for more advice along the lines of how to safely ship them in her suitcase.

Luggage cabins are almost always pressurized these days...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The way the airlines handles luggage, I wouldn't take the chance. The suitcase will get thrown around and half the time IME luggage gets lost and you won't get it the next day or maybe not at all.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I would never put my fish in a suitcase on a plane. Just way to risky. I mean, that's asking for dead fish. 

Ship them to someone where your moving too, as stated above.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Shipping is much safer than putting them in luggage. But if your sure you want to risk it I would double bag them with LOTS of air in the bag, put them in a box in the center of the suitcase and pad heavily with clothes/towels on ALL sides. Even then the fish are at risk of being shaken to death and like DQ mentioned.. lost.

If you shipped the fish after your Mom arrived then she could have time to properly set up their tanks before they get to CA.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd agree. Don't even bother with a suitcase. I don't even let my teddy bear in it. Too rough.


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

I just got a letter from CATSA the Canadian version of TSA. fish are ok but they are subject to the 100 ml container limit. 

So to travel with your Betta they have to travel in one of those tiny store cups 

a copy of the letter is below

Dear Ms. Martin,

On behalf of the Canadian Air Transport Security Authority (CATSA), we thank you for your e-mail dated May 17, 2010, voicing your enquiry about the transport of a fish.

After checking with regulatory affairs here, fish can be transported. However, the container transporting the fish in water is subject to the 100mL liquids, aerosols and gels restrictions. Water for transporting a fish is not exempt. I hope that answers your question!

Please do not hesitate to contact us should you require additional information.

Sincerely,

Client Satisfaction / Satisfaction des clients
Canadian Air Transport Security Authority (CATSA) /
Administration canadienne de la sûreté du transport aérien (ACSTA)
Toll free 1-888-294-2202 (8:30-17:00 ET)
Facsimile / télécopieur: 613-949-2725
www.catsa-acsta.gc.ca


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Either way the fish wouldn't have much water. When shipping a betta you only provide enough water to cover it when the bag is standing up and on its side. Air is the important thing.

100ml is less than half a cup of water. Personally I would rather ship the fish in a little more water than that. Unless you have a very narrow bag/cup (like the 3" wide bags) 100ml will hardly cover the fish.


----------



## Sbanana7 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got off the phone with TSA, thought I'd share what I learned with you all!!!

There is absolutely no problem with carrying live fish on the airplane, and they do not have to be in 3 oz of water BECAUSE (get this...such a simple concept that didn't even cross my mind) fish cannot live in chemicals (duh!)!!!

:lol:

Thanks again for everyone's input!

now my last question in view of the above:
Tupperware containers should be fine, right? As long as mom opens them a few times in transit to make sure they're getting air?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah they'll be fine in that. Bags are better because the fish has soft sides to hit against should it get jostled around but I doubt you have time to order shipping bags LOL


I wonder if that rule applies if your bringing fish back from another country. I bet you have to still go through a transshipper. It would be really nice if you could go to Thailand and buy bettas and bring them back on the plane with you LOL


----------



## Sbanana7 (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually did pick up some bags from my local pet store, they're the larger thicker size that are used for the saltwater fish..not sure how or if they compare to shipping bags?

Would be great if we could bring them back with us in cabin from that part of the world! (Especially since my parents are headed there on vacation next month!! Can you imagine the beauties they could smuggle home?!!);-)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't believe they allow this o-o I really would've thought they'd say no.  I'm glad it works out, though! I know I'd be terrified if I had to ship mine.... I don't know what I'd do. I'd be too scared to ship them D: I'm really, really glad it's all worked out, though. Good luck!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The bags you have should work fine. Just put enough water in there to cover the fish well and close it up so there is a lot of air in there and tie or rubberband it closed.

(FYI.. don't blow air into the bag. Most people know that but I was surprised when someone asked me if you could fill the bag by blowing air into it :?)


----------



## Elsch (Mar 10, 2010)

wow I'm glad everything worked out for you in the end. I wish safe travels for your family and betta!


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah I'll have to keep pestering the Canadian transport athority
however I finaly got a reply from TSA

Thank you for your e-mail regarding the Transportation Security Administration's (TSA) policy for carrying live fish onboard a commercial airline.
*
Travelers passing through security checkpoints may carry liquids, gels, and aerosols if these are in containers 3.4 ounces or smaller.* All of these must be placed in one, quart-size, clear plastic, resealable bag and must fit comfortably in the bag (3-1-1 rule).*
*
There is an exception to the 3-1-1 rule for live fish.* If the fish is alive and swimming in the liquid, then the liquid is not an explosive.* In addition, the container holding live fish may be larger than 3.4 ounces. *The fish must be swimming in water that is contained in a clear, plastic container that is spill proof.* This will allow the Transportation Security Officer to visually inspect the fish at the screening checkpoint.*
*
However, regardless of whether an item is on the prohibited or permitted items list, the Transportation Security Officers have discretion to prohibit an individual from carrying an item through the screening checkpoint or onboard an aircraft.* Therefore, Transportation Security Administration (TSA) security screening personnel make the final decision on whether to permit items like live fish into the secured area of the airport.*
*
Also, TSA recommends travelers contact their airlines to inquire about any additional guidelines the airlines may have regarding traveling with live fish.* For the most current information on TSA security screening procedures, visit our website at www.tsa.gov.
*
We hope this information is helpful.
*
TSA Contact Center


----------



## noxerz (Jan 21, 2011)

is it okay if i bring my betta wit me on the plane?:-D
for 3hours...can i just bring it in a small aquarium?
do i need heat pack?i'm in a tropical country...:lol:
thanx:roll:


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Where are you flying to and where from? I took my Betta on a 6 hour plane ride back to Oregon from Hawaii and he was just fine with me on the plane. If you just hold him in you lab under the blanket to keep him and check on him.

You should call TSA first and clear it. That's what I did and I didn't have any problems getting him through security with me. You could keep him in the betta cup that you bought him in with water from his tank. It just has to be a clear, some-what small plastic container. I took a small rubbermaid one and put a hole in the top so he could breath.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

And just for clarification, I didn't have a problem getting him on the plane to go back to Oregon. I could have even brought him back if I had known that it's really not that hard to sneak him off the plane back into Hawaii, they don't check your carry-ons.

But I didn't have a problem at all, just call TSA and ask. They will just do a visual check because they are aware a Betta needs to be in treated water. Sometimes their do a chem test. But yes, they can go on the cabin with you.


----------

